# Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Samsung Fernsehern ? Kaufberatung



## _Hendi_ (14. Mai 2011)

Hi, weiß jemand was der Unterschied zwischen folgenden 2 Fernsehern von Samsung ist ?
Die Daten scheinen auf den ersten Blick gleich zu sein aber irgendetwas muss ja wohl anders sein.

-Samsung UE40C6200

-Samsung UE40C6700

Da ich mir demnächst einen 40 Zoll Fernsher kaufen möchte, habe ich schonmal ein bisschen im Internet rumgesucht und ein paar Modelle näher betrachtet, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden, welchen ich von denen nehmen soll, da alle laut Testberichten ganz gut abgschnitten haben. Das sind:

Samsung LE40C650  Das wäre der billigste, gefällt mir mit dem roten Teil vorne aber nicht sonderlich

Samsung LE40C679

Samsung LE40C750 hätte als netten Nebeneffekt 3D, Bild soll sehr gut sein, ist bei Chip auf Platz 1

Philips 40PFL6605H

Zu welchem würdet ihr raten, von welchem abraten? Oder doch einen ganz anderen?
Meine Wünsche sind (bei möglichst geringem Preis, möglichst viel davon entahlten):

- sehr gutes Bild
- 40 Zoll
- Full HD
-100Hz
-schönes Design
- DVBS2 wäre schön, wird aber auch nur von ein paar von denen erfüllt, die ich gepostet habe
-max. Budget 800€ -> äußerste Grenze, am liebsten um die 600- 700€

was egal ist, wäre z.B. der Sound, da ich eh ne Anlage verwenden werde

Was ist eigentlich mit der LED Technik? Ist sie mittlerweile schon ausgereift genug? 

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten 

LG Hendi


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2011)

LED ist - vor allem in der Preisklasse - noch nicht zu empfehlen. 

Ich selber habe den C650 und bin damit hochzufrieden (das "rote" sieht man btw. überhaupt nicht, außer man hat da eine Lampe stehen, die den Rahmen anleuchtet ^^ ) - der C750 ist quasi der Nachfolger mit 3D. Und der C679 ist an sich der C650 plus SAT-Receiver.

Philips hat in letzter Zeit stark nachgelassen - kann zwar sein, dass das genannte MOdell gut ist, aber allgemein sind die aktuell nicht so gut.


----------



## _Hendi_ (16. Mai 2011)

Aha ui das is gut, wenn man das rote nicht sieht  sticht mir bei den Bildern leider immer so stark ins Auge. Ok glaube dann fällt der 679 aus der Auflistung, weil den Aufpreis ist mir ein integrierter DVB-S2 Tuner nicht Wert oder was meint ihr dazu? Der 750 soll ja ein wahnsinnig gutes Bild haben. Muss wohl mal schauen in wie weit das besser als beim 650 ist. Danke für den Hinweis mit Philips. Wie viel müsste man denn drauflegen, um einen "gescheiten" LED Fernseher zu bekommen?


----------



## Caspar (16. Mai 2011)

Die kleinere (42") Version habe ich vor einer ganzen Weile meinen Eltern fürs Heimkino besorgt. Das Teil ist extrem günstig (P/L) und hat eigentlich alles was man sich wünschen kann. Besonders toll ist das sog. Local Dimming, aber lies selbst. 
LG Electronics 47LE8500 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich hätte ihnen damals was günstigeres empfohlen, aber Paps wollte unbedingt LEDs... naja, warum nicht. Hat schu awos... gerade beim Blu-ray gucken.

Achja... das ist auch eine Einstiegs-Local-Dimming-Glotze, drunter geht also nix. Oh und nochn Edit... wenn du ihn demnächst bestellen möchtest, dann ist (Aktuell) redcoon ein guter Anlaufpunkt. (günstiger Preis und top Händler, habe auch schon paar Sachen da bestellt)


----------



## Re4dt (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den Samsung LE40C750 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gerät einfach nur Top und hat zusätzlich 3D Funktion. 
Die 3D Funktion ist zwar nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich jedoch nutze es ab und zu.
Der Samsung hat eigentlich alles was man braucht. Die Bildqualität ist auch einfach Spitze. Zwar fällt der Preis ein wenig höher aus, jedoch lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach. Falls du fragen zu dem C750 Frag ruhig 
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2011)

Der Aufpreis für den SAT-Receiver musst Du selber beurteilen. Externe gibt es halt auch schon für weniger Euro, als der Aufpreis kostet. Und da kannst Du halt schauen, was Dir an einem Receiver alles wichtig ist, ggf. auch zB Aufnahmefunktion. Dafür spart man sich halt ein zuätzliches Gerät, wenn der LCD einen Receiver eingebaut hat. 

Falls Du sehr viel Wert auf den EPG legst und der genauso wie beim C650 ist, dann solltest Du wissen, dass der EGP beim C650 (für kabelTV) nicht sooo dolle ist: der speichert nix, d.h. wenn ich den C650 wider einschalte, muss ich erst rumzappen, damit die aktuellen Programminfos wieder da sind. Es reicht zwar, auf 4-5 Sender zu zappen, da diese Sender auf dem gleichen "Bereich" liegen wie viele andere und dann deren Programminfo mitgeladen wird, aber es ist schon was nervig und an sich bei der sonstigen Qualität unverständlich, warum der sich nicht die EPG-Daten auch nach dem Abschalten behält.


----------



## _Hendi_ (18. Mai 2011)

@Caspar:

Cooles Teil allerdings doch zu weit außerhalb meines Budgets  Leider 

@Re4dt: Aaaah sehr schön da hat sogar jemand den Fernseher  Wie ist das so mit dem 3D? Also muss man ganz genau drauf schauen und sich am besten nicht mehr bewegen um den Effekt zu sehen? Und wie ist es mit diesen "Geisterkonturen" ? Würde mich echt mal interessieren, da er für 3D ja doch ziemlich günstig ist. Wie bist du mit dem Menüaufbau usw und der Fernbedienung zufrieden? 
Hoffe, du hast ein paar Antworten für mich 

@ Herboy mhm das mit dem EPG ist doof aber ich habe mich entschlossen, jetzt komplett auf den verbauten Receiver zu verzichten und werde den Fernseher mit meinem PC verwenden (auf dem Mediaportal usw drauf ist). Ich werde mir wohl am Freitag im Mediamarkt mal mit einem Kumpel ein paar fernsher anschauen  Mal schauen,w as es da so gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Bei den Elektronimärkten musst Du aber aufpassen, wie die Teile eingestellt ist - im Saturn hier in Köln sah mein C650 echt total furchtbar aus vor allem bei Spartensendern, die nur wenig Bandbreite "einkaufen" für ihren Sendebetrieb, da war ich fast erschrocken und schob es halt auf die geringere Bandbreite - aber bei mir zu Hause sehen die gleichen Sender richtig gut aus - keine Ahnung, was die da bei saturn eingestellt haben, aber das Bild war echt total vermasselt... Du solltest in jedem Falle auch so weit wegstehen, wie Du auch später weit wegsitzen wirst. Aus zB 1m siehtst Du bei nem 40 Zäller und nem SD-Sender natürlich immer "Matsch"


----------



## Re4dt (18. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich Herbboy nur zustimmen. Meinen C750 habe ich ebenfalls von Saturn gekauft und das Bild sah wirklich Grottig aus. Zuhause jedoch viel besser.
Zu deinen Fragen. 
Also das mit dem 3D es ist ein nettes Gimmick. Ich selber besitze ein 3D Sender z.B man Merkt schon einen gewissen 3D Effekt. Bei Bluray's ist das ganze ein tick besser. Den effekt sieht man schon auch wenn man sich bewegt  
Geisterkonturen sagt mir ehrlich gesagt grad nichts  Menüaufbau ist eigentlich relativ übersichtlich. Die Fernbedienung ist jetzt nicht der Oberhammer aber auch ganz schick.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

@Re4tdt: ist das jetzt 3D ohne oder mit Shutter-Brille? ^^


----------



## _Hendi_ (18. Mai 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hinweise ! Hoffe natürlich trotzdem noch ein paar Details im Markt zu sehen/ zu finden, die ich jetzt nicht im Internet entdecken konnte. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was sie mir versuchen aufzuschwatzen  Find das immer relativ lustig weil sie meistens eh einfach nur vorlesen, was auf dem Artikelschild steht^^

So weit ich weis bezeichnet man mit diesem Geisterkonturen einen Effekt, der darin besteht, das ein Bild plötzlich mehrfach überlagert vorhanden ist. Sprich ein Hund hat dann z.B. zwei Nasen und 3 Augen. Sowas in der Art.
Ja dieser Fernseher funktioniert nur mit Shutterbrillen. Wäre natürlich wahnsinn, wenn es diese Technik ohne Brillen schon zu so einem Preis gäbe 

Habt ihr euren Fernseher eigentlich übers Internet gekauft oder in einem (Fach-) Markt?


----------



## Re4dt (18. Mai 2011)

@Herbboy Natürlich mit Shutter Brille 

Also den Fernseher hatte ich bei Saturn gekauft war damals im Angebot für 749€  

Ahh jetzt geisterkonturen  also ich persönlich merke davon nichts jedoch ist es bei der Brille so das Mann relativ mittig einen leichten Streifen im 3D Modus sieht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> @Herbboy Natürlich mit Shutter Brille
> .


 naja, so wie Du es es beschrieben hast, kam es mir "zu schlecht" vor, um mit Shutterbrille zu sein    An sich soll das doch recht gut funktionieren ^^


----------



## _Hendi_ (22. Mai 2011)

So ich war ja am Freitag beim Mediamrkt und sie hatten eigentlich sehr viele Fernseher da aber es war KEINER dabei, den ich rausgesucht hatte  Wenigstens hatte sie das 46 Zoll Modell vom LE40V750 und da konnt ich mir schonmal das Bild anschauen, das wird ja so ähnlich sein. Und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir ziemlich gut  Schade das mein Budget nicht höher ist es gibt ja so tolle fernsher von samsung


----------



## Fl1x (8. Juni 2011)

Hi ihr,
klinke mich mal hier ein, weil ich gestern auch den le40c650 bestellt habe. Hat einfach nen unschlagbares P/L Verhältnis und ist bei vielen Bewertungen gut weg gekommen... Mal schauen was die Praxis zeigt, wenn der Fernseher da ist

@Herbboy: wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, hast du ja den c650. Nutzt du den Fernsehr auch zum zocken? Man liest vereinzelt, dass der wohl nen hohen Inputlag haben soll. Kannst du dazu was sagen (ich wollte den schon zum ps3 zocken nutzen... die Rezensionen zu dem TV widersprechen sich teilweise auch zu dem Inputlag und deswegen hab ich den mir einfach mal bestellt. Denke als Hobby-Daddler wird der es tun oder?)

Grüße
Fl1x


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

Es gibt beim C650 einen PC-Modus, bei dem alle "Bildverbesserungen" abgeschaltet werden, so dass der Inputlag verringert wird. DIe Frage ist immer, was man unter "hoch" versteht. So weit ich weiß sind es im PC-Modus ca. 20ms, das heißt statt nem Ping von 60 hast Du dann effektiv quasi einen Ping von 80. Ob das bei anderen Modellen dann wirklich RELEVANT besser ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Ich hab zB auch schon Black Ops online gespielt und keinen Unterschied bemerkt, was meine "Leistung" angeht, also ich war nicht schlechter als am TFT - ich spiele es aber dann doch lieber am TFT, da ich da mehr Details erkenne. Das hat aber nix mit dem C650 zu tun, sondern weil ich einfach beim TFT viel näher dransitze, also: der TFT nimmt einfach viel mehr von meinem Blickfeld ein als der C650, von dem ich fast 3m wegsitze  zB sehe ich am TFT dann quer übers Spielfeld einen Feind an einem Fenster stehen, den ich am C650 nicht sehe - dafür müßte ich halt dann ca. 1m näher dransitzen, dann wäre auch das kein Problem.

Aber so was wie Pro Evolution Soccer, Rennspiele usw. spiel ich weiterhin ab und an am C650.


----------



## Fl1x (8. Juni 2011)

Ah ok. Thx für die schnelle Antwort. Ja, dann lass ich mich einfach mal überraschen. Ich glaube mein Nutzverhalten bzgl. der PS3 ist ähnlich. Ab und an mal Renn und Sportspiele. Sonst zock ich auch eher am PC. 

Scheint mit mit dem Inputlag sowieso ne sehr subjektive Sache zu sein. Bei Amazon sind ja Kommentare von "Nicht für Gamer" bis hin zu "Merke kein Inputlag" zu finden... Nen Kumpel von mir hat den 40c630 und da hab ich auch nichts gemerkt... Mal schauen. Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf das Gerät


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute, dass die mit der Meinung "nix für Gamer" vlt. den PC-Modus nicht aktiviert hatten oder aber irgendwas anderes mit dem Inputlag verwechseln oder Leute sind, die beim Onlinegaming meinen, mit einem frisch eingesprühtem Mauspad einen großen Vorteil zu merken


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Juni 2011)

Kann natürlich sein, dass der PC-Modus nicht aktiviert war. Aber LCDs haben oft auch im PC-Modus einen recht hohen Input-lag und da wäre ein Wert von 20 schon sehr gut. Bei meinem TV (Samsung)habe ich selbst ca. 45 ms gemessen, aber mit Gamepad merke ich absolut keine Verzögerung - egal ob Rennspiel, Shooter oder Sportspiel. Schnelle Onlineshooter würde ich da aber mit noch schnellerer Maus nicht drauf spielen wollen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2011)

Wie misst man das denn überhaupt VERLÄSSLICH als Privatperson? ^^


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie misst man das denn überhaupt VERLÄSSLICH als Privatperson? ^^


 
Ich habe einen relativ inputlagfreien TFT-Monitor(~3ms - bester Wert unter TFTs), den ich neben den TV stelle. Dann werden beide Geräte an den PC angeschlossen und eine spezielle Uhr(gibt´s verschiedene im I-net) gestartet. Nun mache ich zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten ein Foto mit einem guten Fotoapparat und Differenzen werden sichtbar. Die vom LCD angezeigte Uhr war immer so circa 40 ms bis 50 ms hinter der Zeit des TFTs.

100 % verlässlich vielleicht nicht wirklich, aber das Ergebnis war unter Verwendung verschiedener Uhren & Kameras immer recht identisch.

Am Anfang habe ich aus Spaß auch mal einen schnellen Shooter mit Maus über den LCD gezockt, doch nach mehrmaligem Wechsel zwischen TFT ist mir doch aufgefallen, dass das Bild bei sehr schnellen Mausbewegungen nicht ganz synchron dargestellt wird. Im Internet liest man auch nichts wirklich positives bzgl. Samsung-LCDs und Inputlag, obwohl mal in einem Test etwas von 20 ms Sekunden stand. Naja ist auch nicht so tragisch, mit Maus will ich sowieso nicht am TV zocken, dass macht kaum Sinn(Abstand, Mausablage etc.). Mit Gamepad dagegen wunderbar - selbst schnelle Rennspiele wie Trackmania oder Shooter wie Call of Juarez sind kein Problem. Zurzeit spiele ich Arma2(sogar Gamepadsymbole werden angezeigt) - grafisch umwerfend und geht leicht von der Hand, auch wenn man mit dem z.B.: Jet über Wälder, Wiesen und Wüsten jagt oder die Ketten des Panzers rasseln lässt. Aber ich schweife ab


----------



## Fl1x (9. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die mit der Meinung "nix für Gamer" vlt. den PC-Modus nicht aktiviert hatten oder aber irgendwas anderes mit dem Inputlag verwechseln oder Leute sind, die beim Onlinegaming meinen, mit einem frisch eingesprühtem Mauspad einen großen Vorteil zu merken


 
Jo, dass da  viele unter Inputlag was ganz anderes verstehen glaube ich allerdings auch...

Ich hab heut morgen mal durch ne alte PCGH-Ausgabe geblättert. Ich hatte das gar nicht mehr so auf dem Schirm, aber die haben wohl auch mal den Inputlag von dem le40c650 getestet. Lag bei denen wohl bei 45ms.

Naja wie dem auch sei... PES 2011 und Rennspiele sind bestimmt ne richtige Gaudi auf dem Ding, insbesondere wenn man vorher immer nochn Uralt Röhrenmonitor mit gefühlten 17Zoll hatte^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

@N8Mensch: o.k, dann hast du aber auch einen SEHR guten TFT. Aber ansonsten dürfte der Uuterschied normaler TFT zum einem LCD wie dem C650 bei PC-Modus wenig relevant sein, außer man spielt auf Profiniveau   Da sind die zufälligne Pingunterschiede beim Zocken an sich ja schon größer  

@Fl1x: kannst es ja einfach mal testen. Als Gamer-TFT-Ersatz ist so oder so kein LCD-TV gedacht, die sind auch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt. Und wenn Du einen suchst mit einem SEHR geringem InputLag, dann ist immer die Frage, ob Du zu dem Preis nicht einen anderen bekommst, dessen andere Features dafür besser sind, was einem insgesamt dann ggf. auch viel wichtiger ist. Ich konnte wie gesagt sehr gut Black Ops spielen, hatte nur das Problem bei Long-Distance-Schüssen, was eben am Sitzabstand lag   Und für Rennspiele&co ist es sowieso kein Problem, es ist da ja nicht so, dass es da auf 20ms frühere Reaktion ankommt.


----------

